# Bond and Ultimate Sweater Machine



## Donnabellah

Is there a difference between the "bond" machine MKer's talk about and the Ultimate Sweater Machine I see at Joanne's store? I am very interested in getting a knitting machine and thought the Ultimate Sweater Machine might be the easier on my poor, worn-out, brain!
Thanks in advance for your comments and opinions!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

No true differance but the name. Bond is Bond. I have a used one. I love it.


----------



## MissPennie

Donnabellah said:


> Is there a difference between the "bond" machine MKer's talk about and the Ultimate Sweater Machine I see at Joanne's store? I am very interested in getting a knitting machine and thought the Ultimate Sweater Machine might be the easier on my poor, worn-out, brain!
> Thanks in advance for your comments and opinions!


I too am looking for a machine and trying to figure out which one I should get and found the Bond site helpful - http://www.bond-america.com/help/help_usm_faq.html#differences .

Here's what they say about the differences in older and newer machines (Incredible is older and it seems to go for less on eBay than the Ultimate):

"What are the main differences between the Incredible Sweater Machine or Bond Classic and the Ultimate Sweater Machine?
The needle bed is the same. The carriage is quite different and incorporates all the wishes of Sweater Machine knitters over the years: the front of the carriage is open (no fabric guide) so doing intarsia on the fly (as you knit) and other changing of yarn, such as for stripes, is especially easy. The carriage also has a built-in tripper for the row counter. There are six different keyplate sizes to match every size hand knitting needle from a 6 through a 10. The color of the carriage is plum and the keyplates are a transparent green. Theres a new pattern book, instruction book and video and lots of new accessories and pattern books."


----------



## hobbyknitter

Let me just add that most Bond machines are 8mm gauge, but the Bond Elite is a 7mm gauge. I prefer the older ISM with the wire on the front of the carriage but the newer winged carriage is easier to switch out yarns. So really up to you. The older machines made in England were made with a thicker plastic and don't warp as much but the newer ones will work up as well if not forced and create a problem.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## JoyceinNC

Several years ago, I bought an "Easy Knitter" at the local Walmart. It was shocking to see anything like this in a store like that! I have come to love the thing and use it for lots of charity knitting. Since it came with few accessories and tools, I ordered those from Bond. The newer keyplates, the green ones, had a notch on one side that I had to clip off with metal shears so it would fit in my carriage. All the other items work perfectly, and I haven't had any trouble using any patterns designed for Bond's other than the model I have. Too much mischief and not enough time.......!


----------



## Annie Melillo

I have 2 of them and would like to get the old carriage for the new one, as the butterfly effect jams all the time, and very maddening when you have to get something done! If anyone out there has this : ( ] )< which glides a lot nicer when knitting. bar in front of carriage.

Annie


----------



## MissPennie

hobbyknitter said:


> Let me just add that most Bond machines are 8mm gauge, but the Bond Elite is a 7mm gauge. I prefer the older ISM with the wire on the front of the carriage but the newer winged carriage is easier to switch out yarns. So really up to you. The older machines made in England were made with a thicker plastic and don't warp as much but the newer ones will work up as well if not forced and create a problem.
> Godspeed Berda


Oh, dear, I had about decided on only looking for only USM's on eBay, but after reading this and other things about older machines sometimes being better made, plus the ISM's seem to go for less money, maybe I should rethink this.


----------



## Annie Melillo

Excuse me friend, what does ISM mean? I new to the lingo .

Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo

God Bless the Bond !, guess I won't purchase an electric one unless Bond makes one.... wouldn't that be grand......


----------



## MissPennie

Annie Melillo said:


> Excuse me friend, what does ISM mean? I new to the lingo .
> 
> Annie


Incredible Sweater Machine.


----------



## MissPennie

Bond says the USM has 4 keyplates with two being reversible to make 6 choices of needle. Do the older ones not have that many?? Thanks.


----------



## dollyoved

MissPennie said:


> Bond says the USM has 4 keyplates with two being reversible to make 6 choices of needle. Do the older ones not have that many?? Thanks.


I have an original ISM Bond machine which I updated by getting the USM carriage (without the metal band in front). I like the fact that I get reversible keyplates. The old ISM did not come with reversible keyplates. At the beginning I had some trouble with the carriage but I solved the problem by scotchtaping a hard cardboard to keep the carriage from hitting the rail.


----------



## Donnabellah

I have no idea about the mechanical problems and solutions as expressed by dollyoved, but I am excited about this whole post adventure. Here's a big THANK YOU to MissPennie for telling me about the differences in the Ultimate and the Incredible bond machines. I was wondering about that and I did notice the difference in cost. SO!! What a happy day this is for me! I placed an order with Jo-Ann's for the Deluxe Ultimate KM today! It is for Christmas but I think it may get worn out before the actual date! LOL!! I love this site and each and everyone who has been so gracious and helpful since I joined. GBY all!! (GodBlessYou)


----------



## RikkiLou

Annie Melillo said:


> I have 2 of them and would like to get the old carriage for the new one, as the butterfly effect jams all the time, and very maddening when you have to get something done! If anyone out there has this : ( ] )< which glides a lot nicer when knitting. bar in front of carriage.
> 
> Annie


I have both the plum colored carriage and the original gray one, as I bought 2 machines, several years apart.I will swap carriges with you, if you wish.


----------



## MissPennie

Donnabellah said:


> I have no idea about the mechanical problems and solutions as expressed by dollyoved, but I am excited about this whole post adventure. Here's a big THANK YOU to MissPennie for telling me about the differences in the Ultimate and the Incredible bond machines. I was wondering about that and I did notice the difference in cost. SO!! What a happy day this is for me! I placed an order with Jo-Ann's for the Deluxe Ultimate KM today! It is for Christmas but I think it may get worn out before the actual date! LOL!! I love this site and each and everyone who has been so gracious and helpful since I joined. GBY all!! (GodBlessYou)


Oooh, the deluxe. I'm still trying to make up my mind about ISM or USM or new or used! Glad I was able to be of some help. Now if I could just make up my own mind....


----------



## Annie Melillo

Oh my I am dumb... all I know is sit in front of the machine and KNIT !~ lol Annie


----------



## Donnabellah

Oh woe is me! I used a Jo-ann coupon offer (15% off) that I got in email to purchase my Deluxe Ultimate Knitting machine. I did this YESTERDAY! What happens a day later? An email offering 50% off --- ouch, ouch, ouch! But it was a Christmas present and I will treasure it for sure! Can't help but grieve over the extra expense. I was suspect when the salesgirl stated that I could not "alter" this transaction after I gave my credit card number! Live and Learn - Patience is a Virtue - blah, blah, blah.


----------



## MissPennie

Donnabellah said:


> Oh woe is me! I used a Jo-ann coupon offer (15% off) that I got in email to purchase my Deluxe Ultimate Knitting machine. I did this YESTERDAY! What happens a day later? An email offering 50% off --- ouch, ouch, ouch! But it was a Christmas present and I will treasure it for sure! Can't help but grieve over the extra expense. I was suspect when the salesgirl stated that I could not "alter" this transaction after I gave my credit card number! Live and Learn - Patience is a Virtue - blah, blah, blah.


What a bummer. What if you cancel the first order or send it back and then reorder with the new coupon.


----------



## Donnabellah

I love Jo-Ann's. I called today and told my story and asked if I could apply the 50% off coupon to my order and after a long delay, while Kim checked, they said that they had to honor the credit card charge, but they would refund to my card, the difference! We are talking about $100 here!! I almost cried out loud I was so happy to get this news. I promised I would spend the money at Jo-Ann's!!


----------



## MissPennie

Well, that was nice of them. A nice little Christmas gift for you! Now what're you going to buy?? By the way, I love your avatar, very colorful and cute.


----------



## MissPennie

Also, don't know how old everyone here is, but I just learned yesterday that Michaels (at least some of them) give a senior discount one day a week. Don't know how much and I don't think you get it if you use a coupon. I suppose it's like a lot of places, you only get one discount at a time.


----------



## RikkiLou

Annie Melillo said:


> Oh my I am dumb... all I know is sit in front of the machine and KNIT !~ lol Annie


Oh, NO; you are not dumb. you've got it all overthose of us who have analytical minds.. It isn't enough for us to sit and it and KNOW it knits--we have to figure out WHY it knits--what does this thing -a-ma-bob for? WHY does this gizmo HAVE to be in that position? If it is not knitting, Why? ANY new machine. gives us the chills--and if we buy something used, it's worse...what is the whatch -ma-call-it SUPPOSED to do and, if it isn't doing what it isn't doing what it is suposed to do, why does it make the machine knit? If we have all these questions about a new, fully operational machine--can you imagine what
a
used machine triggers? No, dear, You are NOT dumb!!


----------



## RikkiLou

MissPennie said:


> Also, don't know how old everyone here is, but I just learned yesterday that Michaels (at least some of them) give a senior discount one day a week. Don't know how much and I don't think you get it if you use a coupon. I suppose it's like a lot of places, you only get one discount at a time.


...and THEN only if you duke it out!!


----------



## Edylynn

The USM plates are closer to actual knitting needle sizes--there is a chart in the instuction book! Regersale plates gyives you t6he "inhetween" sizes and help make guage come out better. For those who loved the very old Bond you laid the yarn across and then knit, try the Intarsia plate. It knits and returns the needles to the upper work position, ready to have the yarn hand laid in.

If you are having trouble with the carriage not moving freely you are pulling on the yarn, do not have enough weight on, or have changed tension by putting in the wrong key plate. Remember to wax your key plates so the knobs on the needles slide better through the carriage. Several times I could say I positively had not pulled on the yarn, only to see that the yarn was not flowing freely from its ball--so be sure to pull it out like the instructions say. May be boring, but it is necessary!

Marilyn Lytle


----------

